# Turnout the Lights



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like it is time to shut the lights off down the Steelhead Forum hallway until fall! I had my best season for size with 2 30/10s within two hours one day. It was also the shortest run I have seen over the past 4 years after having a warm winter. The end of the season is always bitter sweet!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I got a lot of fishing in this winter. My steel spot only iced over once for a few days. It was open the whole winter otherwise. What sucked was there was no ice fishing.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Water dropped below 60, fished today went 5/9. One skipper 4 dropback females.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

last fish of the season.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't remember a year I didn't catch steelhead in May. I'm not after steelhead and actually they piss me off because they destroy my nice bass lures but it is what it is. I do enjoy catching them. I hate when they destroy split rings and break off bills on rapalas and square bills.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

hooked one last night at the Rocky on a spinner. Launched 3 ft in the air and got off. Very silver looking for the instant I saw it. There's at least one in the river!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Turn out the lights because unless you fish for dinner then you are releasing a dead fish swimming!


----------

